# Teclado en español (Solucionado)

## davidmogar

Buenas,

Llevo ya un buen rato intentando configurar el layout de mi teclado pero no hay manera. En las terminales (TTY) ya esta en español y funciona correctamente, pero en las X no.

Estoy siguiendo la guia de localizacion de Gentoo. En esta dice que hay que modificar el fichero xorg.conf, pero yo no tengo ya que es hald el que se encarga de todo. Ademas ahora tengo todo el sistema en español, cosa que no queria. Solo quiero tener el teclado en español, pero el resto del sistema, aplicaciones y demas en ingles (idioma, no layout). Como lo arreglo?

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by davidmogar on Thu Nov 25, 2010 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Para el teclado:

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>
```

Si tu teclado está en español, imagino que dirá es en lugar de us. Si este fichero no existe, lo podrás copiar de /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi

Para el idioma del sistema:

/etc/make.conf

```
LINGUAS="us us_US"

LANG="us_US.UTF-8"
```

emerge --ask --verbose --newuse --update --deep world

----------

## quilosaq

Revisa esta conversación y dinos que versión de xorg-server tienes.

```
equery list xorg-server
```

----------

## carlos plaza

 *davidmogar wrote:*   

> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo ya un buen rato intentando configurar el layout de mi teclado pero no hay manera. En las terminales (TTY) ya esta en español y funciona correctamente, pero en las X no.
> 
> 

 

Si te sirve este  post  , a mi me lo resolvió

----------

## davidmogar

Buenas tardes,

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Al final lo que hice fue actualizar a Xorg 1.9 pasando de HAL y especificar en una sección InputClass el layout de mi teclado. Ahora todo esta perfecto.

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

